# Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

Zur Vorgeschichte.

Vom 10.12. - 14.12.08 werde ich das erste mal auf Fehmarn sein zum Brandungsangeln.  Habe das noch nie gemacht und bin diesbezüglich Anfänger.

Nun hatte ich natürlich noch keine entprechenden Ruten und Rollen gehabt die ich mir aber mit dem Rat eines Kumpels im Internet gekauft habe.
Das Gerät sollte *nicht* das Beste sein, aber auch *nicht* das Schlechteste. Zum Antesten eben ob einem das alles liegt.

Nun gut entschieden hab ich mich dann bei der Rolle für die Quantum Crypton Surf 660 

und bei der Rute für die Carbolino Surf CRX
beides in doppelter Ausführung.

Heute kamen beide Sachen (also 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen) an und wie es so ist montiert man sofort nach dem Auspacken allerdings schon mit nem unguten Gefühl  Was sich aber *nicht *auf die Gerätschaften bezog, da war ich angenehm überrascht|rolleyes .

So Ruten und Rollen mit 3Bein und Kleinkram schön in eine Ecke gestellt (zugänglich für alle) und andere Dinge gemacht mit dem Wissen das man die Sachen doch noch schnell aus der *Gefahrenzone *bringen muss.

Und dann kam es auch schon das Unheil in Form der Mutter Oberin.|scardie:

Nach kurzem andächtigem Innehalten wo ich fast dachte die Situation  entspannt sich kam was kommen musste....:e|motz:


Es kamen so Argumente wie "Du hast doch schon 1000 Ruten" (was ja gute sein kann, aber die 2 haben mir halt gefehlt|supergri) und der alles verschlimmernde und entscheidene Satz *"Und was hat der ganze Schrunz gekostet" |bigeyes

*Und da gings los.....alles unter Todesangst im Kopf zusammengerechnet  2 Rollen a 80€ + 2 Ruten a45€ macht.....3Bein 49€ Kleinzeug 50€ |scardie:....keine Ahnung

|kopfkratWas sag ich jetz....ich hab dann ne Summe genannt wo man in der Regel Entspannung erwarten kann (sollte) nämlich alles zusammen für 79€|rolleyes|sagnix

Na gut auf die Entspannung wart ich immernoch, und deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen wie ihr mit solchen Situationen umgeht die und da brauch mir keiner kommen *jeder *kennen sollte.

So denn #h


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Oh ja. Die Situation kenne ich.

Ich mache es dann meistens so dass ich den wirklich Preis nenne, gefolgt von meinem gefürchteten Dackelblick und einem hinterhergehauchten "Ich liebe Dich".

Sollte das wider Erwarten einmal nicht ausreichen (auch das kommt vor) begründe ich die Sache damit dass ich als kleiner Angler eher als Gefangener des Kapitalismus gesehen werden sollte.

Daniel


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



			
				Bockwurschtlieferant schrieb:
			
		

> Was sag ich jetz....ich hab dann ne Summe genannt wo man in der Regel Entspannung erwarten kann (sollte) nämlich alles zusammen für 79€


Uijuijui... So günstig... :q:q
Ich glaube, damit kann man(n) ganz fürchterlich auf die Schn...ase fallen - nicht nur wegen stimmt nicht so ganz, sondern wenn es um "Geschenke" geht... Motto:
"Schatz, Deine andere Ausrüstung ist doch auch nicht so teuer - warum muss es denn jetzt die Rolle für 249 € sein?" :l Gefolgt von Dackelblicken mir Hinweis auf Juweliere, Schuhgeschäfte, Boutiquen, Dessous-Läden... :k


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Habt Ihr damit echt "Probleme"??

btw. so ne Frau hatte ich auch mal... Betonung liegt auf "hatte"


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Bei den Ruten wäre ich in die Richtung gegangen:

Schau mal Schatz, haben die nicht eine tolle Farbe? :m


----------



## locotus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@ Ollek

schönes Thema. Bin mir sicher jeder kennt das.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage mir bestellte Sachen ins Büro schicken zulassen. Die Diskussionen, warum jetzt schon wieder Gufis hast doch letztens erst welche gekauft, kenn ich zur genüge.

Ruten und Rollen werden einfach zu den anderen 20 in der Garage gestellt und wenn dann doch mal nachgefragt wird, hab ich die halt schon etwas länger.

Manchmal heißt es aber auch: "Augen zu und durch". 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Also:
Trick 1: Tackle rechtzeitig vorher kaufen, bar bezahlen, durch die Garage in den Keller schmuggeln und einfach zu den anderen Sachen packen. Dann ankündigen, dass man für ein bestimmtes Angeln noch die bestimmte Rute und Rolle kaufen muss und mitten in das große Lamentieren hinein dann zugeben, dass sie recht hat und man dann eben mit der Rute und der Rolle auskommen muss, die man da gerade bei seinem Gerödel gefunden hat, obwohl die ja eigentlich nicht ideal wäre.
Vorteil: Wenn man nix oder schlecht fängt, lag es natürlich an der mangelhaften Ausrüstung
Trick 2: zusätzlich was ganz Billiges dazu kaufen und die Rechnung/Quittung dazu ganz zufällig irgendwo rumliegen lassen.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Keine Sorgen mit sowas.
Ich zeig auf unseren Schuhschrank, in dem von mir 2 Paare stehen und von meiner Frau locker 10 Paare, die auch Einzelpreise auf "Stella" Niveau haben und fertig.

Okay, dann isse mucksch, daß geht aber auch wieder weg.


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr damit echt "Probleme"??
> 
> btw. so ne Frau hatte ich auch mal... Betonung liegt auf "hatte"



Danke schonmal allen für die Antworten.

@Steffen das erkläre ich dir vor Ort :m

@ Docplato

Die ruten sehen sogar richtig gut aus... :q


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Schau mal Schatz, haben die nicht eine tolle Farbe? :m


 

:q
Und dann kommt Schatz morgen nach Hause, mit nem 1200€ PRADAKLEID... "Schau mal Schatz, is das nich ne schöne Farbe?"

Mal im ernst, warum sagt Ihr denn euren Frauen nicht einfach die Wahrheit? Glaube schlimmer wird´s, wenn die ganze Geschichte mal auffliegt. Dann wird so schnell och kein "Liebesgeflüster" helfen #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

ich lass mir den meisten Kram in die Firma schicken und bringe ihn zu den anderen Angelsachen direkt in den Keller... das erspart die Diskussion meistens...

Ansonsten rechne ich meiner Frau auch nicht vor, was sie fuer Starbucks, Schuhe, Handtaschen etc ausgibt... Wenn es nicht gerad ein Luxus Designer ermuntere ich meine Frau auch manchmal, sich was zu goennen - wissentlich, dass ich mindestens die gleiche Kohle p.a. fuer mein Hobby raushaue, wie sie halt fuer andere Dinge.


----------



## Dart (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Ollek schrieb:


> ....deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen wie ihr mit solchen Situationen umgeht die und da brauch mir keiner kommen *jeder *kennen sollte.
> 
> So denn #h


 Ich bereite der Gnädigsten einen tollen Abend...und lass dann ganz beiläufig eine Anmerkung im Raum stehen...dass ich nicht wiederstehen konnte....bevor sie überhaupt neues Tackle zu Gesicht bekommt.
Hilft nicht immer, aber immer öfter:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Es kamen so Argumente wie "Du hast doch schon 1000 Ruten" (was ja gute sein kann, aber die 2 haben mir halt gefehlt|supergri)...


Genau das! und da fällt es eben auch überhaupt nicht auf, wenn sich da zwei mehr einreihen - SIE darf nur nicht mitbekommen, wenn die Sachen geliefert werden. Danach fällt´s dann gar nicht mehr auf. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Meine Frau hat letzte Woche für gut 150 Taler Weihnachtsdekoramsch gekauft, obwohl wir schon alles haben. Nach männlicher Definition völlig sinnloses Zeug.
Da ich sie dafür nicht kritisiert habe, darf ich wohl demnächst noch mal in Shop in Kaltenkirchen.


----------



## jirgel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkratWas sag ich jetz....ich hab dann ne Summe genannt wo man in der Regel Entspannung erwarten kann (sollte) nämlich alles zusammen für 79€|rolleyes|sagnix


 

Oih oih oih das hab ich auch mal gesagt dann hat meine Ex die neue Rute genohmen mit meiner neuen Saido drauf und um 60 € euro verkauft an einen Sohn von ihren bekannten  ich war grade für ein paar Tage außer Haus wegen der Arbeit damals.


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> :q
> Mal im ernst, warum sagt Ihr denn euren Frauen nicht einfach die Wahrheit?



|kopfkrat Warum höre ich beim lesen dieses Satzes die Music von Psycho?


----------



## allrounderab (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

wenn ich meiner vorrechne was die 50-80 paar schuhe mind. 20 jacken,kosmetik und anderer kram gekostet haben ist ganz schnell ruhe.sie hat heute auch wieder neue stiefel bekommen,sie fragt und wie sind sie?
meine antwort:toll was soll ich sonst sagen bei dem was ich an angelzeug kaufe.
jeder wie er meint.
sie läßt mich in ruhe und ich sie.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Oih oih oih das hab ich auch mal gesagt dann hat meine Ex die neue Rute genohmen mit meiner neuen Saido drauf und um 60 € euro verkauft an einen Sohn von ihren bekannten  ich war grade für ein paar Tage außer Haus wegen der Arbeit damals.



|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ganz ehrlich? Da hätte ICH dann ein Problem und der Haussegen würde sowas von Schief hängen...

Verkaufst Du auch einfach so Sachen von Deiner Frau? Was würde sie dazu sagen?

Leute gibts... |uhoh:


----------



## kulti007 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

ich sage immer nur..."das willst du in wirklichkeit garnicht wissen", dann weiß sie schon was los ist |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Mal ganz offen, sowas wird gemeinsam besprochen und wenn es kohlemäßig drin ist, dann ist es gut, wenn die Kohle nicht da ist, gehts nicht... fertich.

Ansonsten läuft das bei mir so, daß ich was bei ebay verticker wenn unbedingt was neues her muß...


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



> Mal ganz offen, sowas wird gemeinsam besprochen und wenn es kohlemäßig drin ist, dann ist es gut, wenn die Kohle nicht da ist, gehts nicht... fertich.


So handhaben wir das auch, allerdings gab es da eine Ausnahme wo ich nicht wiederstehen konnte.... 
Ich hatte mir Anfang des Jahres eine Feederrute für 299Eurönchen gekauft.... sie wird es NIE erfahren!


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> So handhaben wir das auch, allerdings gab es da eine Ausnahme wo ich nicht wiederstehen konnte....
> Ich hatte mir Anfang des Jahres eine Feederrute für 299Eurönchen gekauft.... sie wird es NIE erfahren!



Das würde meine Frau am Kontostand merken


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das würde meine Frau am Kontostand merken



2 Gehälter, zwei Girokonten


----------



## LocalPower (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

#6 2 Gehälter - 3 Konten - 1 für mich, eins für sie, ein gemeinsames...

Wenns Geld auf meinem Eigenen nicht für den Tacklewunsch ausreicht, muss es halt warten. Und wenn ich was kauf, dann isses mein Geld unds gibt keine Diskussionen


----------



## belle-hro (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Na Ollek du kannst Probleme haben|rolleyes

Mit meiner Frau hab ich ein viel schlimmeres Problem.#t

Jedesmal wenn ich mit neuem Takle nach Hause komme, wird das gründlich inspiziert, sehr oft  für gut befunden.....



*und dann bin ich es los|bigeyes*

meine Frau angelt nämlich auch, muss ich noch wat sagen#c


----------



## sacki66 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

ich mache ja erst im märz meinen schein (hoff)... habe meiner frau gesagt, grundausrüstung mit allem drum und dran kann schon mal schnell so 1500 - 2000 euronen kosten, dann wird sie sich freuen wenn ich nur 1000 ausgebe... wird hoffentlich für den anfang langen.
... ähm.. und als kleine zugabe werde ich ihr noch ein kleines geschenk machen, indem ich mir ein schleifchen rumbinde...


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



sacki66 schrieb:


> ich mache ja erst im märz meinen schein (hoff)... habe meiner frau gesagt, grundausrüstung mit allem drum und dran kann schon mal schnell so 1500 - 2000 euronen kosten,



Jo mit ner 30 Euro Rute fing es neuzeitlich (sprich nach dem Wiedereinstieg nach der Wende) an. Und steigerte sich bei Ruten und Rollen um ein Vielfaches.  Heute *muss* ich schmuggeln und lügen...ich wills ja nicht, aber ich muss:c

Das gute ist bei dem ganzen Rutenwald gehen neue unscheinbare Ruten unter, nicht so bei den "Brandungsrutentürmen" die zudem noch ne grelle Rot Weisse Optik haben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Keine Sorgen mit sowas.
> Ich zeig auf unseren Schuhschrank, in dem von mir 2 Paare stehen und von meiner Frau locker 10 Paare, die auch Einzelpreise auf "Stella" Niveau haben und fertig.
> 
> Okay, dann isse mucksch, daß geht aber auch wieder weg.



Wie nur 10 Paar... Ist aber mager meine hat so an die 40 Paar, dann noch Handtaschen so auch an die 30 Stk, ich wil nicht wissen was das gekostet hat.

Aber die macht es so:

Schaaatz ich war heute beim Shoppen und da war ... sooo toll... und sooo günstig XXX,XX

Ich denke nur :#2: den für die Preise hätt ich mir sonst was an Rolle kaufen können meist so im Rahmen von 150-250 €

|sagnix und las es mir vorführen sie ist happy und ich habe keine Diskussion und mußte nicht den Begleiter beim Shoppen spielen (das hasse ich)

Wen ich was brauche: ich brauche XXX
Sie: wofür
Brauche ich halt
Sie: was kostet das
Ich XXX,XX
Sie: brauchst Du das wirklich
Ich: ja
Sie: aber
Ich: Deine Fingernägel kosten mich im Monat ca 60€
Sie......

Für paar Minuten ist sie etwas eingeschnappt aber das legt sich.


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Mt 1000€ biste Locker dabei.


@belle   Das natürlich echt ********, aber damit kann man leben (warumm nicht gleich doppelt kaufen oder beide das´TAckle zusammenlegen? (mal vom Kleinkram abgesehen^^))

Sach ihr am esten was Sache ist, wird sie eher verstehen als wenn du sie anlügst (Geht natürlich nur wenn das Geld da ist). Sonst hilft eig nur direktes wegpacken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ollek, sollte Dich das Brandungsangelfieber packen wird wohl ne Scheidung ins Haus stehen  Da will man dann immer besseres Zeug haben 

Den Brandungsvirus bin ich zum Glück los, nur noch zum Plattenangeln gehts mal mit einer Rute los


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Bei Kleinkram und so´n Zeugs was nun nicht die Welt kostet, sag ich schon die Wahrheit, wenn Sie es denn überhaupt mitbekommen hat, das ich mir wieder mal was gekauft habe. 
Bei grösseren Sachen wie teure Ruten oder Rollen versuch ich auch die "heimlich Dazustellvariante". Sollte das mal nicht funktionieren war es halt nen ebay-schnäppchen. Zur Untermauerung des Schäppchen zeig ich Ihr einfach den Katalog mit der UVP und sage ihr dann "fast" den reellen Preis den ich gezahlt habe. Meistens langt das schon. Wenn nicht, gibt es halt |krach: und dann:l

Wie schrieb ein Vorposter doch ganz treffend.... 2 Gehälter= 2Konten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Also, ich find's schon ganz schön "krass", dass ihr in eurer Beziehung "lügen" und "betrügen" müsst!|uhoh:

Weil, einmal angefangen zu lügen, fängt meist so ne richtig üble Kettenreaktion an und die Lügen werden als größer.

Wenn euer Partner bzw. Partnerin wirklich zu euch steht, dann brauch man keine Unehrlichkeiten. Dann hat man nämlich Verständnis für den Anderen und dessen Hobbies!

Will ich was kaufen, dass ich mir auch leisten kann, dann brauch ich doch nicht meine Frau um Erlaubnis fragen und andersrum genauso wenig. Das wär ja wohl echt mal eine tolle Beziehung!

Man wird jeden Tag auf dieser Welt genug beschissen, dann muss das nicht zu Hause auch noch weitergehen.


Gott sei Dank hab ich aber auch ein Mädel gefunden, was auch Spass am angeln hat. So bekomme ich höchstens zu hören, dass sie auch was Vergleichbares (oder die gleiche Rute&Rolle) fischen will.

Aber wegen so ner Nichtigkeit anfangen zu lügen und damit die größte Liebe meines Lebens aufs Spiel zu setzen...

Neeee, never ever!!!



Gruss Dirk (ein Ex-Lügner)


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Wieso lügen, mache ich nicht. Die Diskussion steht erst an wen es mehr als 100 € werden für ein Teil. sonst kaufe ich meine GuFis auch nicht nach Rückfrage.

Sie spricht mich ja auch an bevor sie sich Stiefel für 300 € holt.


----------



## Fischer93 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

sowas kenn ich auch. meine mutter meint dann immer: du hast doch schon so viele ruten und rollen und krempel im keller stehen, wozu brauchst du denn noch mehr?. Und als ich mir letztens 2 neue ruten geholt hab, hieß es dann hätte eine nich gereicht?
Sowas verstehen dann halt nur angler wiso man 2 die gleichen ruten nimmt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Bei uns gibt es eine eiserne Regel: das reguläre Geld wird für reguläre Sachen ausgegeben oder eben angespart.

Wenn außer der Reihe was reinkommt, gönnt man sich was davon. Das gilt in beide Richtungen (also Geld, das außerregulär verdient wird, wird wirklich verballert - selbst, wenn das reguläre Geld grad knapp sein sollte).

Will ich mir also neues Tackle zulegen, muss ich das Geld verdienen. Will Frauchen sich was neues leisten, muss sie eben auch sehen, dass sie es "dazuverdient".

Wobei ich es wesentlicher leichter habe mit dieser Regelung (ich bin deutlich flexibler - da wird auch schonmal in fremden Wohnungen tapeziert oder so) und aus diesem Grund so Dinge wie die monatliche Maneküre und das anschließende Neudesignen der Fingernägel bei Frauchen eben zu den regulären Dingen des Alltags gehören |rolleyes

Angeschwindelt habe ich mein Frauchen noch nie - sowas gehört sich einfach nicht. Das würde auch nicht funktionieren, da wir quasi nur ein Konto haben (ich hab schon mein eigenes aber davon gehen ausschließlich reguläre Dinge ab) und sie die Finanzen regelt (sonst hätte ich mindestens 10 Mal so viel Tackle hier rumstehen aber nichts im Kühlschrank :vik.

Sie weis, dass vernünftiges Gerät ein heiden Geld kosten kann, gönnt mir mein Hobby und rümpft nur ganz selten die Nase.

Deswegen fallen Vergleiche mit Fingernägeln, Dessous, Schuhe und Klamotten bei uns auch flach oder kommen nur in spaßiger Form mal vor.

Es lebt sich wesentlich entspannter so...


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ollek, sollte Dich das Brandungsangelfieber packen wird wohl ne Scheidung ins Haus stehen  Da will man dann immer besseres Zeug haben
> 
> Den Brandungsvirus bin ich zum Glück los, nur noch zum Plattenangeln gehts mal mit einer Rute los



:qIch erwarte von dir das du mich infizierst, mein Zielfisch wäre dann auch gar nicht der Dorsch so sehr sondern die Platten.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Wenn man nichts sagt, lügt man doch auch nicht...:m


----------



## Gizi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> #6 2 Gehälter - 3 Konten - 1 für mich, eins für sie, ein gemeinsames...
> 
> Wenns Geld auf meinem Eigenen nicht für den Tacklewunsch ausreicht, muss es halt warten. Und wenn ich was kauf, dann isses mein Geld unds gibt keine Diskussionen



Jupp so ist es wird bei uns nicht anders gemacht.
So kauft jeder das was er will von seinem rest geld. Und ich muss mich nicht verstecken.
Ich bekomme nur zu hören wann ich mal platz mache damit das auto in die garage passt :>
Niemals ^^


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts sagt, lügt man doch auch nicht...:m


 

Nee, aber man verschweigt etwas. Will gar nicht wissen wie meine Frau austickt, wenn Ich Ihr ne 300€ Ausgabe verschweigen würde. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ich denke mal, die Board Damen werden die Gelegenheit
nutzen und sich hier einen "Argumentationsvorsprung"
anlesen.....:q


Bobster


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nee, aber man verschweigt etwas. Will gar nicht wissen wie meine Frau austickt, wenn Ich Ihr ne 300€ Ausgabe verschweigen würde. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




:m und was macht sie wenn sich diese Ausgabe fürs Angeln  regelmässig wiederholt?

Genau da liegt nämlich der Hase mit dem Pfeffer und dem Problem begraben. |kopfkratoder so :q


----------



## Maifliege (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Aua, kenn ich gut. Nennt sich "*Akute Preciose*" und kommt bei beiderlei Geschlecht vor. 

Einzig wirklsame Therapie: Konsum....

Bei uns frag ich nicht, sie nicht.... Läuft seit über 30 Jahren ausgezeichnet. Wenns uns einmal wechselseitig überfällt... (immer mit Augenmaß!) Wir kennen die Therapien, mein Therapeut istn Tackleshopbetreiber, der meiner Frau eher ne Boutiquebesitzerin. 

Hauptsache gesund!!!!

Grüße von den Maifliegen


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Moin Moin
Also ich mußte handeln" die Aktien fallen das Geld wäre wech"|kopfkrat konnte ein Teil noch retten in dem ich dieses Wertvolle Gerötel gekauft habe.;+
Für dich? Tut mir leid das ist jetzt zu Spät.:vik:

MINIBUBI



Ps.Mann sollte schon Ehrlich mit seiner Frau umgehen.
und wenn das Geld über ist warum nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> :q
> Und dann kommt Schatz morgen nach Hause, mit nem 1200€ PRADAKLEID... "Schau mal Schatz, is das nich ne schöne Farbe?"
> 
> *Mal im ernst, warum sagt Ihr denn euren Frauen nicht einfach die Wahrheit?* Glaube schlimmer wird´s, wenn die ganze Geschichte mal auffliegt. Dann wird so schnell och kein "Liebesgeflüster" helfen #6




Bist Du des Wahnsinns - ich bin froh, dass sie hier nicht mitliest.......


Bei mir läuft es immer nach dem Motto,  "wass sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß":q:q Hat all die Jahre gut funktioniert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat letzte Woche für gut 150 Taler Weihnachtsdekoramsch gekauft, obwohl wir schon alles haben. Nach männlicher Definition völlig sinnloses Zeug.


So ähnlich siehts bei uns auch aus - eigentlich kein Weihnachten und keine Dekoration, und eigentlich ... aber hier mal 40 EUR Bastelkram und hier noch ein kleines Bäumchen mit Glitter+Lämpchen und ein paar Schneemänner und und und ... schwuppi schwuppi, das läppert sich. Das sag ich aber nichts.  Und Schuhe - Schuhausverkauf bei Schließung einer Filiale und deeeen Lieblingschuhen, italienische Markenschuhe. Immerhin werden die letzten neuen 4 Paar auch wenigstens getragen, aber Schuhe sind irrational, Mutter wie Tochter. Ihre "Macken".

Meine Frau angelt auch, vor daher ist schon ein gewisses Grundverständnis da, man muss das Verständnis halt sinnvoll aufbauen - und pflegen! :m

Außerdem - Nothinweis: Ich geh nicht in die Kneipe, saufen, rauche nicht, gehe nicht in die Bars und so, habe kein teures Moped, keine Abos im Sportcenter, ... also irgendein Laster und Fehler darf man dann ja wohl haben! :vik:

Sprich: lügen und betrügen unnötig, da hielte ich es ansonsten wie Steffen! 

Und hier:


locotus schrieb:


> Ruten und Rollen werden einfach zu den anderen 20 in der Garage gestellt und wenn dann doch mal nachgefragt wird, hab ich die halt schon etwas länger.


Ab je ca. 1 Kubikmeter Ruten und 1 Kubikmeter Rollen und ... steigt da keiner mehr durch, nichtmal mehr ich.
Also das *ist* eine sichere Tarnung, ein Puffer, ein Massentacklespeicher, da kann man beliebig dazufügen! :m


----------



## Carpital (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

wie wärs du lügst deine mutter nicht an sondern sagst einfach dass du geld für neues angelzeug bauchst und erklärst ihr halt dass die 80 euro rolle halt mal viel besser is als die billigen und dass die halt nicht nur 1 jahr sondern dein ganzes leben lang an der angel sein wird weil sie einfach was besonderes is.
aber ruten für 45 euro is es doch klar. da würden meine auch sagen dass 90euro für 2 einjahres ruten zu viel is.
lass dir geld schenken, leg noch eigenes dazu und erzähl deinen eltern keinen kack. sie sollns doch verstehen...
kauf dir dann vorallem wirklich was gescheites was du dann auch lange benutzen wirst.


50€ fürn 3bein is halt voll fürn arsch...


----------



## Fanne (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

meine puppe weis irgendwie besser in meiner köderbox bescheid als ich *lol*

neulich hatte ich zwischen meinen gut 50 gummis 2 weisse gummis ... 

naja ende vom lied  

"du warst doch schon wieder im angelladen"

naja was soll man da sagen 
"jo aber hab nur  5 eus dagelassen war also nich teuer  nich teuer"



bei grösseren sachen muss ich auch gucken  obs am monatsende übrig iss

sonst könnt ich die nächsten 14 tage aufm  sofa penn 


als belügt eure fraun nich wegen  bisschen angelkram


----------



## Wollebre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

mein Händler klebt jeden Preis and die neue Rute oder Rolle die ich ihm nenne......:vik:


----------



## jannisO (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Zur Vorgeschichte.
> 
> Vom 10.12. - 14.12.08 werde ich das erste mal auf Fehmarn sein zum Brandungsangeln. Habe das noch nie gemacht und bin diesbezüglich Anfänger.
> 
> ...


 

erst mal absolutes |good:|good:|good:|good:

das alles kenne ich mitlerweile zu genüge. vor neun monaten bin ich pappa geworden und in der zeit wo meine frau noch gearbeitet hat konnte ich alles immer schön geheim halten. meiner einer war immer 14 uhr zu hause und konnte immer schön alles abfangen was per paket geliefert wurde. nun ist sie zu haus ( nur noch bis ende februar :vik: dann kann ich wieder los legen ) und meine bestellungen haben natürlich nach gelassen weil der haussegen schon so manch einmal schief stand. meiner einer verstand es natürlich sich wieder ein zu kratzen und kaufte am gleiche abend etwas übers internet fürs lieb frauchen ( hab sie aber wirklich lieb ) und am nächsten tag ging es dann wieder mit der laune :q:q:q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

die beste lüge ist immernoch "Hab ich bei nem Internet-Preisausschreiben gewonnen" :m


----------



## AlexS. (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Na dann hoff ich mal das sich eure Frauen nie hier umschauen, dann sind ja die ganzen guten Tipps  für die katz....
und dann gibts  |motz:

Beste Grüße!


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Also hier brauch man nix verheimlichen,alles ok die sagen alle nix.Nur fragen sie immer wer brauch soviel Sch....
Antwort= Ein Stipper brauch immer wasAltes wird verkauft neues angeschaft usw.Aber meine bessere hälfte unterstützt mich vollkommen.Kommt ab und zu sogar als Caddy mit angelt selber auch mal,also ich bin zufrieden mit der Family Situation und dem thema Angeln.

lg


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Carpital schrieb:


> wie wärs du lügst deine mutter nicht an sondern sagst einfach dass du geld für neues angelzeug bauchst und erklärst ihr halt dass die 80 euro rolle halt mal viel besser is als die billigen und dass die halt nicht nur 1 jahr sondern dein ganzes leben lang an der angel sein wird weil sie einfach was besonderes is.



:mdann würde sie sagen ich müsste 1000 Jahre alt werden um alle Rollen zu "verbrauchen"



Carpital schrieb:


> aber ruten für 45 euro is es doch klar. da würden meine auch sagen dass 90euro für 2 einjahres ruten zu viel is.



Die Ruten wurden runtergesetzt von 72€ auf 45€ und machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.  Sie sind leicht nicht zu klobig und haben eine Top Aktion die ich mit weitaus teuren Ruten vergleichen kann. (habs im Geschäft ausprobiert)

Wie gesagt ich will das alles erst mal ausprobieren und wollte aber dennoch vernünftiges Gerät und ein Bekanner von mir meinte die Ruten und Rollencombo sei für den Anfang mehr als in ordnung und besser als dieses 120 Euro Angebot von der Angeldomäne  "2Ruten & 2Rollen + ein 3 Bein.

Das 3 Bein was ich habe ist von Spro und wurde mir ebenfalls empfohlen, es scheint erstmal sehr Stabil und hat diese Snapverschlüsse zur Verrigelung.

Also Gerätetechnisch bin ich erstma zufrieden wenn aber Brandung meine neue Leidenschaft wird (was bei mir schnell geht) :q muss ich mal sehen wie ich neue "Vertriebswege" hervorbringe.



> die beste lüge ist immernoch "Hab ich bei nem Internet-Preisausschreiben gewonnen" :m


#d glaub mir soviel "Glück" macht misstrauisch.



> mein Händler klebt jeden Preis and die neue Rute oder Rolle die ich ihm nenne......:vik:


|kopfkrat Das sind doch mal ganz neue Aktzente:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Das geht die garnichts an und das interessiert sie auch nicht. 
Jeder verdient sein eigenes Geld gibt seinen Teil in die Haushaltskasse 
und mit dem Rest kann jeder machen was er will.

Mich interessiert es doch auch nicht ob und wieviel Madame für Klamotten ausgibt.
Sie hat dafür geschuftet und kann sich dann dafür leisten was sie will und für richtig hält.

So lange jeder brav seinen Teil zu Miete, Lebensmittel usw dazu gibt ist da alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## peterws (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Habe grade etwas ämüsiert bis entsetzt diesen Thread gelesen.

*Männer steht zu Eurem Hobby!*

Wenn Eure liebste natürlich kein Geld zum Shoppen bekommt oder hat und ihr mit 1000€ Tackle nach Hause kommt, dann passt da was nicht. Wenn man aber für sein Hobby ähnlich viel Geld ausgiebt, wie das für andere Hobbys der Liebsten oder sogar gemeinsame Dinge üblich ist und dann noch Streit darüber entsteht, dann solltet ihr besser Eure Beziehung überdenken als Euch was zusammenzulügen.


----------



## jirgel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@ Steffen23769 

Das Problem hat sich schon gelöst und zwar ich von ihr deswegen auch Ex


----------



## Rosi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Moin Jungs, ich schwanke zwischen Verständnis und Kopfschütteln. Was muß da in manchen Partnerschaften los sein. Gönne ich dir was, dann mußt du mir auch was gönnen. Hallo?

Die Haushaltskasse gehört nun mal in Frauenhände, dann gibts auch keinen Streit:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die Haushaltskasse gehört nun mal in Frauenhände, dann gibts auch keinen Streit:q


|muahah: Aber was hältst Du von: In Angler(in)hand! :m

Ein wenig Parität und Gleichberechtigung in Luxusausgaben ist aber doch nicht verkehrt, oder? 

Oder ahne ich da eine andere versteckte noch viel größere Geldausgabensenke, eine heimliche der Frauen? |kopfkrat
Die Anzahl der Schuhe und Schukartons übertrifft ja leicht den beschriebenen "Kubikmeteransatz" ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich schwanke zwischen Verständnis und Kopfschütteln. Was muß da in manchen Partnerschaften los sein. Gönne ich dir was, dann mußt du mir auch was gönnen. Hallo?
> 
> Die Haushaltskasse gehört nun mal in Frauenhände, dann gibts auch keinen Streit:q



Uhh ist das ein Elfmeter |uhoh: |sagnix


----------



## sunny (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das geht die garnichts an und das interessiert sie auch nicht. Jeder verdient sein eigenes Geld gibt seinen Teil in die Haushaltskasse und mit dem Rest kann jeder machen was er will.
> 
> Mich interessiert es doch auch nicht ob und wieviel Madame für Klamotten ausgibt.
> Sie hat dafür geschuftet und kann sich dann dafür leisten was sie will und für richtig hält.
> ...




So und nich anners #6. Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Frauchen mir vorschreiben würde, was ich mit meinem Geld mache |gr:. 

Aber anlügen, vertuschen, verschweigen oder was auch immer, kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage #d. Dat is die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## sunny (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die Haushaltskasse gehört nun mal in Frauenhände, dann gibts auch keinen Streit:q



Ich könnte dir ja mal erzählen was in Frauenhände gehört, die Haushaltskasse ist es jedenfalls nicht :q. Aber wenn ich das mache, stehe ich wieder ganz oben auf der Schweinchenliste.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ich hab die Haushaltskasse freiwillig in die Hände meiner Frau abgegeben, die kann da besser mit um als ich 

Ich bin für's Grobe hier zuständig


----------



## Rosi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Naja, wenn eine Frau sich das 30te Paar Schuhe kauft (was ich für ein Klischee halte), dann ist diese Anschaffung ja nicht für sie alleine. Sie trippelt auf hohen Absätzen, opfert ihren festen Stand, nur damit sich ihr Partner mit ihr sehen lassen kann. Dafür müßte sie noch Geld bekommen.

Eine Angelausrüstung ist dagegen meistens nur für sein Hobby, denn Fische kann man ja auch kaufen. ( Wer ein Angelweib hat, braucht seine Ausrüstung meist nicht zu rechtfertigen)


----------



## C.K. (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Nee, was habe ich für ein Glück!:vik:
Meine Frau liebt Fisch über alles. Wenn der Eisschrank leer ist, werde ich sogar mit dem Segen des Finanzausschusses ans Wasser geschickt! :m:m


Wenn dann ein neues Ausrüstungsteil zum besseren Fang nötig ist......! :q |supergri


----------



## Tagger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ich sag mal so ... was sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß.


----------



## Fishzilla (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ich muss echt ein absoluter Glückspilz sein.

Ich kann angeln gehen wann ich will, meine Freundin kauft mir ab und zu Angelzubehör und fragt mich abens, welches Bier ich zum Essen trinken will.

Ich oder wir haben es so geregelt.
Alles was ich an Kohle fürs angeln ausgebe, steht meiner Freundin auch zur Verfügung.
Ganz easy und simpel.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Tagger schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so ... was sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß.



:m:m:m so schauts mal aus


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ihr müsst auch realisieren, daß Frauen einen ganz anderen Eindruck von Tackle bekommen als wir.

Meine hat mich neulich, nach in Augenscheinnahme einer für 50 Euro erstandenen Red-Arc gefragt: "Ist die auch so teuer wie die Stella".

Da musste ich herzhaft lachen und habe ihr den Bon gezeigt.

Bei uns ist es natürlich auch so: Ein gemeinsames Konto fürs Laufende und jeder noch ein Eigenes fürs Private.
Das erleichtert ein stressfreies Leben.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Meine hat sich mal über ne Zollrechnung aufgeregt: Schon wieder ne Rolle für nen Fuffi - muss dass sein


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Jo das war früher gut, wo Ginrinpeche immer die gefakten Zollrechnungen reingepackt hat um den Zoll zu beschummeln.

Hähä! 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jo das war früher gut, wo Ginrinpeche immer die gefakten Zollrechnungen reingepackt hat um den Zoll zu beschummeln.
> 
> Hähä! 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.



Nee, das war die richtige Rechung vom Zoll;+


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Missverständnis!

Bei Dir war es die Zollrechnung, bei mir die "Normale" Rechnung von Ginrinpeche für die Ware, die sie immer gefakt haben, um den Zoll zu beschummeln.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

..... mit dem gleichen Ergebnis


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Genau!

Madame war friedlich.


----------



## Fischopa (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ich bin auch ein " Heimlichindenkellerspediteur "  Abends im Dunkeln zum Auto,leise Kofferraum auf ,Kopflampe an und gaaanz leise in den Keller.:g Klappt am besten wenns im Fernsehen Dr. Kleist oder so ähnlich gibt.Geräte aus dem Versandt lasse ich an einen Kumpel schicken.Der hat es  "gut", der ist geschieden.Hat zuviel Angelzeug gekauft.|supergri|supergri

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## schakal1182 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Meine Holde weiß meistens nicht wieviel Geld ich im Angelladen lasse. Aber es interessiert sie auch nicht sonderlich. Wir haben auch drei Konten: eins pro Person und ein gemeinsames für Miete, Lebensmittel etc.
So kann jeder machen was er will und beide sind glücklich.

Größere Investitionen verschweige ich ihr aber trotzdem nicht - z.B. stehen ja noch Urlaube etc an die auch jeder aus seiner Privatkasse zahlen muss. Wenn dann aber dafür das Geld fehlen würde würde es krach geben.
Meistens bin ich eh stolz wie Oskar und zeige ihr meine Rute oder Rolle. Wobei die Verbrauchsmaterialkosten pro Monat deutlich höher sind als die seltenen Ruten- und Rollenkäufe und somit eigentlich erwähnenswerter...

Wie dem auch sei - belügt eure Frauen nicht! Das fängt so harmlos an (in euren Augen) und führt zum schlimmsten...


----------



## Fishzilla (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Wie geil ist das denn?

Ich lach mich schlapp. Ist das bei euch so eine Art Fetisch?|muahah:


Hoffe wirklich inständig für euch, das eure Frauen hier nie zum lesen vorbeischneien, wenn doch....|schild-g


----------



## nibbler001 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@sofs: lustig wird das erst wenn du wirklich was gewonnen hast.  

Was menste wie da geguckt wurde als ich ne Abu Garcia Freerunner mitm Blinker-Abo bekommen hab (hät ich ie gekauft weil sie so zu Teuer gewesen wäre) und 2 Wochen Später Trödelt ne Top Brandungsrolle ins HAus. 
Wozu dasdenn?, hast doch nichtma Brandungsgeschirr? Ähm, gewonnen. Ja Ja. E-mail zeig, Glück gehabt, jetzt musste abe auch in ne Brandung.

FAzit jetzt hab ich 3 Brandungsrollen, 2 Brandungsruten und habs keinmal geschaft loszufahren. Man man man.


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Garnicht.

Man kann über alles reden, auch wenns mal ne Woche dauert bis sich die Lage wieder beruhigt hat :q

Zum Glück kommt meine Dame damit klar, dass meine Hobbys nicht unbedingt günstig sind #6


----------



## Hansen fight (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Angelzeug in bar bezahlen !
und dann  Heimlich in den Keller bringen.|supergri
Ab und zu sage Ich Ihr von mir aus,was Ich so brauche oder
was Ich gekauft habe , das geht ganz gut.
Aber mittlerweile habe Ich echt viel,werde mich zum Teil davon trennen müssen.#c


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Hi! Ihr habt Probleme... . Ich besitze gar kein Angelgerät - meine Frau jedoch ne ganze Menge.. .
Letzte Woche in Krefeld; Hallo meine Liebe, schau was ich dir schönes gekauft habe - 2 Penn 9500. Die werden nicht mehr gebaut...ware ne gute Gelegenheit... wie die sind dir zu schwer... gut, dann kauf ich dir halt 2 75ooer, die sind leichter... da brauchst du aber auch leichtere Ruten.. keine Bange mein Liebes... nächste Woche hast du was passendes..
Meine Frau könnte einen Schuhladen eröffnen... oder ein Angelgeschäft.. .
Das Beste ist, das ich mir wann immer ich will, die Angeln meiner Frau ausleihen darf...ich miß nichtmal fragen... .
Gott - was hat mein Weib doch für einen megageile Angelausrüstung! 
Es ist ja so schön mit einer Anglerin verheiratet zu sein... .
Und so günstig.. .
Petri!


----------



## peterws (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei - belügt eure Frauen nicht! Das fängt so harmlos an (in euren Augen) und führt zum schlimmsten...




Das ist endlich am wieder 'ne ordentliche Aussage hier! 

Schakal hat völlig recht!


----------



## Glöckchen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Och Leute - warum nicht einfach ehrlich sein.
Wir Frauen sind doch keine Unmenschen.
Ich denk mal, beide Ehepartner wissen doch, was für ein Budget zur Verfügung steht und was sie sich leisten können.
Ich rechne doch nicht mit meinem Mann auf, wer sich was gönnen darf. Bei uns ist es auch so, dass ER die teureren Hobbies hat. Aber er ist doch Manns genug, zu wissen, wieviel Geld übrig ist.
Es gibt sowas wie LIEBE und RESPEKT voreinander - und dazu gehört für mich, ihm zu vertrauen, dass er schon weiß, was er kaufen kann - da kontrollier ich ihn doch nicht! Würd er ja umgekehrt auch nicht tun.
Wir haben seit 27 Jahren ein gemeinsames Konto - wir müssen uns nicht fragen, was wir uns kaufen "dürfen", erzählen es uns aber in der Regel gegenseitig - und freuen uns, wenn der Partner Spaß hat.
Glaubt mir - das kann funktionieren!!!!!
Ich wär echt sauer, wenn er anfangen würde, mich diesbezüglich zu belügen - was soll das?
Aber wie gesagt: ich käm auch nicht auf die Idee, ihr vorzuschreiben, was er "darf" - und genau dagegen würde ich mich an eurer Stelle wehren!


----------



## Fischopa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Nur Machos lügen nicht :m.Wer seine Frau liebt der schwindelt, damit sie sich nicht ständig ärgern muß.Sind doch nur Notlügen.#t
Und wenn man es heimlich in den Keller bringt, lügt man ja noch nicht mal. 

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Och Leute - warum nicht einfach ehrlich sein.
> Wir Frauen sind doch keine Unmenschen.
> Ich denk mal, beide Ehepartner wissen doch, was für ein Budget zur Verfügung steht und was sie sich leisten können.
> Ich rechne doch nicht mit meinem Mann auf, wer sich was gönnen darf. Bei uns ist es auch so, dass ER die teureren Hobbies hat. Aber er ist doch Manns genug, zu wissen, wieviel Geld übrig ist.
> ...



Der Glückliche,hat ein gemeinsames Konto. #6 Ich bekomme nur 5.- Euro Taschengeld im MONAT . Zum Glück rauche ich nicht und trinke nur wenig Alkohol.Dadurch kann ich öfter mal etwas zur Seite legen und danach mal eine größere Anschaffung machen.:q:q:q.
Aber bitte , alles nicht so Ernst nehmen |gr:,ist doch sehr viel Spaß in diesen Beiträgen. :vik:

MfG, Fischopa


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Tja Jungens, das nennt man Emanzipation...... Auch wenn ich mich hier unbeliebt mache, kotzen mich die meisten der modernen Frauen einfach nur noch an. Auf der einen Seite wollen sie behandelt werden wie Ladys, d.h. sie möchten Aufmerksamkeit, nette Komplimente, Geschenke etc. Dann gibts da noch das Thema Gleichberechtigung, bei dem Frauen von vornherein nach eigener Ansicht immer benachteiligt sind, weil sie ihre Tage bekommen, die Kinder gebären und im Sitzen pissen müssen......
Weiter gehts dann damit, dass die moderne Frau unbedingt Karriere machen möchte, Kinder und Familie passt da fast nicht mehr rein. Desweiteren haben Frauen heute auch immer öfter die Hosen an.
Emanzipation und Gleichberechtigung ist ja ne tolle Sache, die absolut meine Befürwortung findet. Frauen verstehen unter Gleichberechtigung aber ausschließlich, sich die Vorteile des Männerdaseins unter den Nagel zu reißen. Erzähl ner Frau mal was von einer Einführung eines verpflichtenden sozialen Jahres, was man(n) mit der Wehrpflicht gleichsetzen könnte....
Vom Mann wird verlangt, dass er Macho, Beschützer, erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann, Adonis, schwuler Gefühlsmisthaufen, Shoppingpartner und Sklave zu gleich ist. Das der Mann dabei in eine Identitätskrise gestürzt wid interessiert keine Frau. 
Also seid doch froh, solange ihr von eurer Frau nur zum Sitzpisser gemacht werdet und sie euch von Zeit zu Zeit, gnädig wie sie ist, zum Angeln gehen lässt.

Ich lasse mich übrigens nicht mehr herum kommandieren und mir auch nicht mehr auf der Nase rumtanzen. Deswegen kaufe ich mir mein Agelzeug,wie ich lustig bin, soweit kommts noch, da müste ih ja bald um die Erlaubnis zum Haufen machen fragen....


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@Transformator

Du hast natürlich recht.
Aber die Ausdrucksweise ist etwas heftig finde ich.
Die heutigen Ansprüche, überfordern die Männer das ist klar.
Da bleibt nur eins, ausklinken und machen was Mann für richtig hält.

Deswegen muss das kein Egoismustrip werden.


----------



## Ollek (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@ Transformer

Das Thema sollte eigentlich nicht so heiss gegessen werden wie du es ansprichst da es ab da leicht entgleiten kann.


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Sorry,musste einfach raus, nachdem ich mir die letzten drei Tage im Dauerbetrieb mal wieder Glanzleistungen weiblichen Denkens zu Gemüte führen musste.
Möchte das Thema nicht entgleisen lassen und habe mich bewusst noch "zurückhaltend" geäußert. Wenn ich Recht habe, wieso sollte ich es dann nicht auch so direkt sagen? Dieses ewige Rumkuschen ist auf Dauer nichts für mich. Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass meine Eier dabei immer kleiner wurden, hab ich nen Schlussstrich gezogen und bekenne mich seitdem wieder offen zu meinem Gehänge.
Meine Beiträge darf man ruhig mit einem gewissen Schmunzeln lesen, ohne dabei aber den polarisierenden Kern zu übersehen. Also bitte nicht ganz so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Absolut OK!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

@TRANSformator
Der Unterschied zwischen Weib und Weibchen ist Dir aber bekannt? 
Selbst von lauter Tussies umgeben, solltest Du nicht vergessen, dass es auch andere gibt, gaaanz andere ....


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @TRANSformator
> Der Unterschied zwischen Weib und Weibchen ist Dir aber bekannt?
> Selbst von lauter Tussies umgeben, solltest Du nicht vergessen, dass es auch andere gibt, gaaanz andere ....



Ja sicher gibt es die, die von mir angesprochenen Ladys Leider mittlerweile fast so selten wie Raubfische in der Ems.


----------



## Glöckchen (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ja sicher gibt es die, die von mir angesprochenen Ladys Leider mittlerweile fast so selten wie Raubfische in der Ems.



Tja - egal ob man Fische oder Frauen angeln will - das muss man wohl KÖNNEN wenn man Erfolg haben will|supergri


----------



## Palerado (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Es gibt bestimmt Angler die reihenweise Raubfische aus der Ems ziehen 

Man sollte in seinem kurzzeitigen Frust nicht die Tatsache vergessen dass es ohne auch ******** ist.

Das mit den Ausgaben für das Hobby ist so ne Sache. Ich erzähle es ja auch immer und das gibt auch keinen Streß oder so. Aber viele Frauen können es nicht nachvollziehen da sie einfach keine Hobbies haben.
OT: Und das schränkt auch die Wahl an möglichen weihnachtsgeschenken ein (das ist mein kurzfristiger Frust)!!!!!


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie lügt und betrügt ihr?*

Ist hier keiner mit ner Frau die Reitet? Die Viecher fressen Zeug im Wert von 4 Stellas. Dazu noch Anschaffungskosten und und und. Dagegen sind wir Angler die reinsten Sparfüchse. Aber das interessiert die meisten gar nicht.

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich Überweisungen über das Konto meiner Mutter tätigen muss. Da braucht es schon eine Menge Überedenskunst. Aber was solls?


----------

